# Jamie Lynn Spears pregnant



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 18, 2007)

http://perezhilton.com/?p=10765

OMG cant believe this she's 16


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

...
Whoa.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

not loading for me. anyone else?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

It's loaded and I believe People magazine has confirmed it.

What I always wanted to know is do these celebrities not hear about birth control? I know it's not 100% perfect, but it seems like a lot of celebrity women/girls get pregnant in situations I don't believe they'd normally choose to.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

WHY DOESN'T THAT NUMBCUNT OF A MOTHER (Lynne Spears) TAKE A FUCKING PARENTING CLASS???
Does she not look at the pile of mess Britney is and say "Holy shit, maybe I should learn from this crap!"?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Good Lord while I'm at it, I hope now people can freaking see that the fundamentals of adulthood were skipped for Britney in her raising, and see how this twat probably didn't help the situation any, and isn't helping the situation with her sister.*



*this is only if OK magazine is actually correct. Otherwise, I still detest Lynne Spears, but I'll be less vocal about it.

edit: OK Magazine is correct, and Nickelodeon has issued a statement about it. 

FAR be it for me to condemn her for being pregnant, that's not my issue. My issue is that there's at least 10 blogs a day making at least DOUBLE that many posts condemning that chickenhead Britney, and not a word said about Lynne, and when someone DOES point out that her parenting skills are less than stellar, the masses point out Britney's adulthood and her supposed ability to 'know better' despite never being taught basic life skills. Apparently, neither has her sister. 

That woman isn't fit to raise children, anymore than her daughter is, and the fact that she's been allowed to fail spectacularly not once but twice is a testament to the idiocy of the system.


----------



## nikki (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

totally pathetic!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Looks like Britney Jr. will probably shave her head next! Great path Mrs. Momma Spears!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Wow.
Ew.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Wow. I thought her sister had a better head on her shoulders.


----------



## kblakes (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

That is some shitty parenting.  I agree on the birth control comment.  Seriously it isn't that hard to pop a pill a day or get a shot in the ass every few months.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Publicity stunt.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_WHY DOESN'T THAT NUMBCUNT OF A MOTHER (Lynne Spears) TAKE A FUCKING PARENTING CLASS???
Does she not look at the pile of mess Britney is and say "Holy shit, maybe I should learn from this crap!"?_

 
It gets better. The boyfriend and Jamie Lynn are living together. Who lets their 16 year old do that?


----------



## Hilly (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

jailbait!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Publicity stunt._

 
are you kidding?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It gets better. The boyfriend and Jamie Lynn are living together. Who lets their 16 year old do that?_

 
No freaking idea but obviously not a competent parent.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It gets better. The boyfriend and Jamie Lynn are living together. Who lets their 16 year old do that?_

 
Parents whose kids are the breadwinners do WTF they want.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_jailbait!_

 
Actually, I think she's just old enough that it isn't statutory. THe boyfriend is 19, but I think you have to be younger than 16 to have it considered "jailbait." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It seems like a lot of celebrities, young and old, are getting pregnant. Lilly Allen is pregnant now too


----------



## goink (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

This might offend some, but it was even worse when I read that they met in Church.
Live-in boyfriend at 16...wow
I'm 20 and my mother still does not allow me to sleepover unless she knows the parents personally.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

all i'm going to say is she's a clone of her big sister.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Actually, I think she's just old enough that it isn't statutory. THe boyfriend is 19, but I think you have to be younger than 16 to have it considered "jailbait." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems like a lot of celebrities, young and old, are getting pregnant. Lilly Allen is pregnant now too_

 
in California, 16 is consider jailbait.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*







 r u kidding me??? WTF is wrong with these people?????


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_This might offend some, but it was even worse when I read that they met in Church._

 
This might offend some, but you can find some of the best whores in the front of the church.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Age of consent


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Best part of the whole damn debacle?


Isn't Lynne writing a book on parenting? *wets pants laughing*


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

I've heard of "hoodrats", but "backwoodrats" might be more fitting for this Kentwood, LA. fam.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Yes, Lynne was in the process of writing a book on parenting.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

wow, I really thought she was perhaps the "normal" one or the anomaly in that f-ed up family. I mean I know teen pregnancy happens but I really thought that a celebrity who is on a Nickelodeon-kid age geared show would be hella more careful. WTF. Wow....and I think its true--if the kid is the breadwinner, the parents want part of the gravy train so let them do what they want (sounds a bit cruel but remember in what the 90's when Macaulay Caulkin was an emancipated minor? And I believe Taran Noah Smith the youngest kid on Home Improvement became one too)
. Though I'm sure there are exceptions of course, some parents who don't change their values/morals and continue to try and instill that in their children rather than let celebrity phase them and let them run a muck. 

I'm still shocked, this actually surprised me. Wow.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*






  WOW...apparently there are no adults present in the family.  

Seriously, what decent mother, or parent (Daddy Spears is just as much to blame) does not TALK to their children?!  Especially about sex?!  Clearly these two have no idea what is going on, nor do they bother.  Is this what child stardom comes to?  Allowing mom and dad to sit back and relax just thinking that 'it's all taken care of' and that 'they can be trusted' because they have a "good agent" and they are with a kid friendly network?  Wake the fuck up!!  Kids their age have no idea what to do with that kind of $$, nor do they know how to balance Hollywood and normalcy - if they had it to begin with.  Being a kid is hard enough and creating that structure they need is rough as a parent, but you do it because it's what is BEST FOR THEM.  The fame and cash doesn't give you an excuse to let someone else do it.  If anything, Lynne should have expected to step it up to create that structure those girls needed to have a sense of normalcy and healthy lives in and out of Hollywood. Shit, parenting is hard, but you can't leave everything to Disney and 'their agents.'  Man these two could take lessons from the Olson twins' parents.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

*October 27, 2007 -- Having done such a good job turning Britney Spears into a fine and upstanding young woman, the pop tart's mom, Lynne, yesterday announced plans to pen a book about parenting - just as her daughter fought to get back custody of her own kids.* 

Lynne Spears' "Pop Culture Mom: A Real Story of Fame and Family in a Tabloid World" will be about her raising three children and will have a religious element, said a spokesman for religious publisher Thomas Nelson.

context taken from Newsfeedresearcher.com website.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Wait....Brit & mom were supposed to be writing a book together aboout their fabulous relationship, too.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

I thought Brit and her mom already wrote one of those years ago.

Yep, there was "Britney Spears' Heart to Heart" from 2000 written by Britney + Lynne Spears.

EDIT: Then there were some fiction novels I believe--"A Mother's Gift" forsure


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

somehow i am not surprised...


----------



## frocher (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

.......


----------



## imoutofit (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Wow, lack of parenting skills for teh lose.


----------



## lazytolove (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

i'm speechless


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

isnt she like.. a nickelodeon icon? pshh


----------



## Jade (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

OMG, she's just a kid!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

I hope they write it into her show and show how she deals with it, don't glamorize it, just be honest about how hard it is for the character to deal with, don't give her some kind of fantasy life, show the audience making the character work with it.


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

WHAT??  She's so young!!

Well at least her boyfriend isn't remotely as trashy as Kevin Federline.  She's got that going for her.

When is Dakota Fanning gonna get pregnant... anyone wanna place bets?  I think 2008 will be the year, maybe even Suri will pop one out.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

jamie lynn is trying to compete with vanessa hudgens for the "disney's best role model award".


----------



## socalmacfan (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Oops it happened again!  The only good thing about this is they have enough money to take care of the kid so the rest of us won't!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

wow. This is crazy. I would think she'd look at her sister and make better choices. Its sad...she has money and parents so basically it'll be like she didn't even have a baby lol. C'mon now...how easy must it be to have a baby when you're in hollywood and your mom can watch it and you have money? 

She's so young. When I was 16 I was SO immature. Hell, I'm immature now and I'm 18 lol. I can't even imagine living with someone at the age of 16...
Lets just all hope that she really is smart and mature and that this was a mistake. Maybe she'll prove us all wrong and be a good mom.


----------



## janwa09 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

I pity their children. I'm sure they will go through the same upbringing and the whole insane cycle will start all over again.


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Yes, Lynne was in the process of writing a book on parenting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What's she gonna call it? "Don't Do What I Did"?


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Well I got pregnant at 19, now Im 37 my kids are 18,17 & 14 the two oldest now working on oil rigs making decent cash I think I did a pretty good job raising them @ 3 years older then 16


----------



## silverbelle282 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

okay. so that is pretty disgusting. 16? *living together *with a 19 year old? i'm guessing he's not immersed in his freshmen year collegiate studies, either.

how about get an abortion?

that's it. i'm depo provera-ing my kids starting at 12 or something.

and i can't wait until the male pill is out on the market.

this sh*t is f*cking RIDICULOUS.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

I was shocked when I first saw it. I don't quite understand why people don't protect themselves against pregnancy and sexually transmitted diseases. I'm thinking that Jamie just didn't think that pregnancy was a possiblity. Maybe she wants to be pregnant. She knows what her sister went through so I'm sure she has some knowledge about birth control. I'm wondering about the boyfriend. Did he ever hear of condoms. They must be both dumb as hell or they want to be parents. Or maybe she was on birth control and taking antibiotics and it failed. Or maybe the condom broke. I don't know, but this is some crazy mess.


----------



## user79 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

I think it's lame how single moms are always scolded to hell and back for getting pregnant, whereas the men (or boys) who do the sperminating are barely mentioned. BOTH persons are responsible for making sure they are using birth control. That kid is gonna be a father now.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Pahaha...
When I was 16,I was scared to see the penis...


----------



## landonsmother (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

what the?!  OMGGGGGG, it seems like britney's parents don't give a shit about their children.  LOL.


----------



## COBI (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

From several news reports:

"Britney Spears' mother, Lynne, has dramatically postponed her 'parenting guide' book following news that her 16-year-old daughter, Jamie Lynn, is pregnant. 
Publishers Thomas Nelson who specialise in 'inspirational books and Bibles', said: 'The book is delayed indefinitely. It's delayed, not cancelled.' "


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think it's lame how single moms are always scolded to hell and back for getting pregnant, whereas the men (or boys) who do the sperminating are barely mentioned. BOTH persons are responsible for making sure they are using birth control. That kid is gonna be a father now._

 
Sure he is, but you know who's going to be the primary care giver (more than likely)? Jamie Lynn. She'll be the one pregnant, she'll be the one with her body, her hormones, and her existence forever changed by this, not him. He won't go through the mental, physical, or hormonal upheaval she's going to.  In fact, chances are good that unless she's a complete and total retard like her sister is, he won't be around in 4 years when the child is getting ready to start school. That's just a sad fact.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

You know its funny At 16 I was moved out and working and Had my own place to rent..  I guess its was different in the 80"s?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

i guess her and brit brit can be prego together!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Brit Brit isnt pregnant though Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_i guess her and brit brit can be prego together!_


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

I thought she was.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

There was a rumor about it Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I thought she was._


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Yeah, I read the article on MSN.  Way to go Jamie...you made Britney look like the responsible sister because at least Britney waited until she was in her 20's with a small fortune before she let her husband sperminate her (no offense meant to those single mothers out there).  That family is such a train-wreck.  I.can't.stop.watching!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It seems like a lot of celebrities, young and old, are getting pregnant. Lilly Allen is pregnant now too_

 
Cuz ya know a baby is _THE HOTTEST_ accessory for spring.  Everyone is Hollywood has one and anyone who doesn't is, like, soooooo 2006!! (meant to be read in your best valley girl voice)


----------



## laughing (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Yeah, I saw that... I can't believe it!  She's 16!  Do you guys think Nickolodeon will fire her?  There were rumors of Vanessa Hudgens being fired when she had all those nude pictures on the internet, I don't think I ever found out if they were true..


----------



## laughing (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

At least Lily Allen is 22.  I was laughing soooo hard about Lynn Spear's parenting book.  How can she seriously write one?  She's probably very high on the worst-parent-ever list.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

IMO, we can't absolutely stone Jamie Lynn for getting preggers at 16. Shit happens. I know people who have gotten pregnant while using contraceptives. I'm sure there are people on this board who have gotten pregnant as a teen. Saying all this crap about her being so irresponsible and that she is stupid could be offensive to people on this board.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

I got pregnant at 16.
It _was_ irresponsible.  

Accidents happen, all the time, and mistakes are made everyday. I think more the frustration with people watching this family is that the mother and father don't seem to have raised their children as anything more than cash cows. The parents seem to have not equipped their children with even basic life skills, and to allow their daughter to live with her boyfriend? 

I don't chastise Jamie Lynn, she was doing what teenagers do...as much as she could get away with...but I'd cheerfully plant my size five Corcoran in Lynn Spears' ass.


----------



## gabi1129 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

oh wow. do i feel bad for her! and do i feel bad for B and JL mama! she must be going crazy!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

I agree because I was pregnant young and I wasnt stupid then  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_IMO, we can't absolutely stone Jamie Lynn for getting preggers at 16. Shit happens. I know people who have gotten pregnant while using contraceptives. I'm sure there are people on this board who have gotten pregnant as a teen. Saying all this crap about her being so irresponsible and that she is stupid could be offensive to people on this board._


----------



## Hilly (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

I agree the momma and poppa Spears are crap ass parents. JLS living with her bf at 16 shows momma doesn't give a shit. It's not like JLS was emancipated or had huge troubles with her (that we know of), so mom made it ok for her to shack up (underage). My problem with this is...mom can veto this...isn't Lynn the parent here? JLS is under her supervision until she is 18!

Clearly Lynn is an asswipe who needs some money and will make it by selling more tabloid mag covers.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Are u sure shes 16? she looks 20 :/


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_IMO, we can't absolutely stone Jamie Lynn for getting preggers at 16. Shit happens. I know people who have gotten pregnant while using contraceptives. I'm sure there are people on this board who have gotten pregnant as a teen. Saying all this crap about her being so irresponsible and that she is stupid could be offensive to people on this board._

 
I agree, but she's a celebrity in one of the most media-hungry families...so I say, let the good times roll!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I agree the momma and poppa Spears are crap ass parents. JLS living with her bf at 16 shows momma doesn't give a shit. It's not like JLS was emancipated or had huge troubles with her (that we know of), so mom made it ok for her to shack up (underage). My problem with this is...mom can veto this...isn't Lynn the parent here? JLS is under her supervision until she is 18!

Clearly Lynn is an asswipe who needs some money and will make it by selling more tabloid mag covers._

 
Yup, she's the parent, she can veto the shacking up, but she can't, if I understand correctly, veto the pregnancy.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Clearly Lynn is an asswipe who needs some money and will make it by selling more tabloid mag covers._

 
Maybe Lynne Spears and Dina Lohan can get together and write a parenting book, "A Mother's Touch."  And then Poppa Spears and Michael Lohan can write the sequel, "Daddy's Little Girls."


----------



## Urbana (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

its crazy, i couldnt believe it! shes too young, but.. i dont know what else to say!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Maybe Lynne Spears and Dina Lohan can get together and write a parenting book, "A Mother's Touch."  And then Poppa Spears and Michael Lohan can write the sequel, "Daddy's Little Girls."_


----------



## bernadettegrace (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

It's sad that it's the children that are the one's paying the consequences being that their parents are clearly unfit =(


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Pahaha...
When I was 16,I was scared to see the penis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me toooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my parents would disown me if i ever got pregnant at 16.


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

I just found this out this morning this is sooo crazy who ever would have thought hehe!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

i feel like its all fake and they made it up for "publicity" and to get money for the story from the tabloids. i bet in a month or two its gonna be "JLSpears has a miscarriage!"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Lynn Spears has a new single out.  It's sung to the tune of  'Oopps I did it again' and it goes....

"Ooopps I did it again 
I ruined a kid 
Got lost in their cash
Oh baby, baby" (Jamie Lynn's baby of course).

I can't believe she thought it was a good idea to let a 16 year old move out to live with a 19 year old.  IMO, this just shows that she will let her kids do what they please to ensure a steady cash flow. 

Nickolodeon is pooping their pampers right now.  

The fact that one of her kids is regressing into childhood (Britney) and the other is trying to make her own family at the age of 16 (Jamie Lynn), IMO, really suggests that these kids miss their childhood and crave a steady, normal family. 

Sad.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

SAD!
im almost 18 and i wouldnt even DARE to think about having kids at this age... id rather live my life first.

... when i was at school i was in Year 9 [8th grade] and a girl in my year was pregnant :| by a boy who was in my class. she doesnt even look after it till this day.. she gets her mum to do it! and it makes me sick

she must think shes really mature...
WHO CARES?

i bet shes doing it to get her 1 minute of fame back [coz u know.. brit has had it for at least a year now]


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i feel like its all fake and they made it up for "publicity" and to get money for the story from the tabloids. i bet in a month or two its gonna be "JLSpears has a miscarriage!"_

 

i can imagine that happening!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Man...more trashy celebrities! The world doesn't need any more of these!


----------



## Nox (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Welp, I guess that "Parenting Book" by Lynne has been put on full-stop breaks.   I'm not trying to knock her hustle, but she is neither highly educated nor well-read, few would take that *guide* seriously.   It would be a joke to try to tell others how to raise children, when many other parents have better-adjusted kids.  I'm just saying.

Anyway, although life goes on, and it's not the end of the world... I do not think it is appropriate for 16 yo's to be having babies.  What good is all this church-going for if she cannot follow the simple tenants that some of them look down on others for?  

That girl's life is gonna be changed forever, and all of this shiznit could have been potentially nipped in the bud if that *Mother*/Lynne used common sense and a firm hand.  Bravo Lynne.  As a testament to motherhood, perhaps you could have both those lovely daughters of yours dedicated in the "Acknowledgments" page of your book.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_IMO, we can't absolutely stone Jamie Lynn for getting preggers at 16. Shit happens. I know people who have gotten pregnant while using contraceptives. I'm sure there are people on this board who have gotten pregnant as a teen. Saying all this crap about her being so irresponsible and that she is stupid could be offensive to people on this board._

 
This is true, and those of us who have children have to be careful how we talk about other people's children. I have a 16 year old and I know that she knows right from wrong, but I won't always be with her and I just hope she makes good choices. My concern is not only protecting yourself against prgenancy, but AIDS, Syphillis, Chlamydia, etc. Is Jamie Lynn in high school? She's not the only pregnant 16 year old and she won't be the last. However, most 16 year olds don't have a show on TV. My younger kids watch her show and I have seen a couple of episodes myself. I just wish her luck and hopefully things will work out for her and her "baby's daddy."


----------



## frocher (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

......


----------



## Hilly (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Parents should be given the benefit of the doubt imo, it is a tough job, and a thankless one. But when you let your 16 yo shack up with her 19 yo boyfriend ... that's bad parenting. We are not just talking about irresponsible kids here, irresponsible parents enabled their behavior._

 
absofuckinglutely!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

The problem I have with this is twofold. 

One, after seeing the spiral of disaster Britney has gone through, the fact that Jamie Lynn wasn't quadruple protected is a bit scary. I understand that contraceptives fail, but seriously double up. 

And two, now that this child is pregnant, who is she going to turn to for advice and help? Yeah, scary thought. 

The most amazing part of this story is that Keven Federline somehow keeps looking like the most stable person in this circle. Disturbing.


----------



## COBI (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laughing* 

 
_Yeah, I saw that... I can't believe it! She's 16! Do you guys think Nickolodeon will fire her? There were rumors of Vanessa Hudgens being fired when she had all those nude pictures on the internet, I don't think I ever found out if they were true.._

 
They had already finished filming the fourth and final season of her show.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Firebabe* 

 
_Are u sure shes 16? she looks 20 :/_

 
she is 16. she was born in 1991. she will give birth to the baby at 17.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Man. This is just.. weird. I dunno. I can't imagine even having kids at 18! I thought it was the kids who were restricted like crazy that go and do whatever they want once they hit college. The kids who actually had freedom don't fight for it as badly, so they don't go batshit psycho once they have some freedom. Seeing as how she was a celebrity and a victim of bad parenting, I guess maybe this rule doesn't apply to her? I'm sure she didn't have any restrictions at all!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

It's not the end of the world to be pregnant at 16. There are plenty of support systems in place and it doesn't ruin your life.

However I think Lynn Spears needs to to be shot. She's exactly the same way to her kids as Michael Jackson's dad was to him and look how he ended up. 

I have no problems with Britney and I'm not surprised she has mental health issues and I think it's fucked up that people slate her all the time. People should be slating her mother instead. I just want to give her a good kick up the arse.

ETA: In my opinion there is no problem with shacking up with a 19yr.o when you're 16. And you can't really judge about her not using protection or not. For all we know she could have had a condom failure or something. Or perhaps it was intentional. Who knows? But I do hope she at least knew about using protection and had some kind of education about it.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

There are individuals and couples alike that have been trying for months, even years to get pregnant and here you got sister Oops I Did It Again getting pregnant as soon as her cherry is popped!  What was the good Lord thinking when he made women most fertile at a young age?!  AND I completely agree that the kids are the ones to suffer because Jamie has NO IDEA what changes she is going to have to make to raise this baby.  On top of that, look at the support system she's got.  I hope she makes the right decisions and who knows, she may turn out to be a better parent than Britney.


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Damn.  

I knew that Lynne was a bad parent, but where's Jamie's dad in all of this?  Why would he allow his 16 year old daughter to shack up with some 19 year old?  What makes *any* parent think that's a good idea, then be surprised when she ends up pregnant?

Oh- I forgot, she always made curfew.  And they were SO shocked- that damn immaculate conception just sneaks up on you, doesn't it?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

  When the _National Enquirer_ reported on July 28th about *Jamie Lynn Spears*' pregnancy, lawyer's for the Nickelodeon star threatened legal action against the publication.
 Now, a source at the _Enquirer_ has leaked us the letter Jamie Lynn's lawyers sent them at the time.
 It's priceless!
 It reads:
“*Ms. Spears is a devout Christian with a spotless reputation, who lives in accordance with the highest moral and ethical standards in accordance with her faith*.
 There is no “rumor” concerning Ms. Spears’ (non-existent) pregnancy, except perhaps for the baseless “rumor” just now being created by the National Enquirer.
 Ms. Spears is not pregnant. It is pathetic for the _National Enquirer_ to attempt to create a wholly baseless “rumor” that Ms. Spears is pregnant, so it can run *a malicious story and false story which would be emotionally devastating to a morally upright 16 year old girl*.”
 Ha ha ha ha!!!!!


perezhilton.com  
 

it doesnt bother me SO much that she's 16, but that a few months ago she made a huge stink about how she was soooooo Christian and all about morals and that it was RIDICULOUS that she would be pregnant at 16. it bothers me also that my 7 year old sister TIVOS her stupid show and looks up to her in a way. it bothers me.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Damn.  

I knew that Lynne was a bad parent, but where's Jamie's dad in all of this?  Why would he allow his 16 year old daughter to shack up with some 19 year old?  What makes *any* parent think that's a good idea, then be surprised when she ends up pregnant?

Oh- I forgot, she always made curfew.  And they were SO shocked- that damn immaculate conception just sneaks up on you, doesn't it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think Lynne had custody of the kids and Jamie (Dad) wasn't really there.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It gets better. The boyfriend and Jamie Lynn are living together. Who lets their 16 year old do that?_

 
yup, but she can. maybe it's beyond her mother's power.

16 is waaay too young. D:


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Firebabe* 

 
_Well I got pregnant at 19, now Im 37 my kids are 18,17 & 14 the two oldest now working on oil rigs making decent cash I think I did a pretty good job raising them @ 3 years older then 16_

 
just wanted to say that you definetly don't look 37. at all. you look like you're in your early 20s. seriously

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i feel like its all fake and they made it up for "publicity" and to get money for the story from the tabloids. i bet in a month or two its gonna be "JLSpears has a miscarriage!"_

 
I doubt it. This is too much to be a lie. Lying about a 16 y/o Nickelodeon star being pregnant? Thats wrong...I don't think they're lying.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Well Thank you! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_just wanted to say that you definetly don't look 37. at all. you look like you're in your early 20s. seriously_


----------



## shesparkles (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Lynne Spears is writing a parenting book, if you can believe that ish.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 20, 2007)

Lynn should've been on the pill. Or maybe she's hoping to pimp the grands.


----------



## lazytolove (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i feel like its all fake and they made it up for "publicity" and to get money for the story from the tabloids. i bet in a month or two its gonna be "JLSpears has a miscarriage!"_

 
Yes, that's what i thought, too.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 20, 2007)

California is having an investigation about this because of her age. in California, she is consider underage. she is also consider underage at her home state of Louisiana.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Damn.  

I knew that Lynne was a bad parent, but where's Jamie's dad in all of this?  Why would he allow his 16 year old daughter to shack up with some 19 year old?  What makes *any* parent think that's a good idea, then be surprised when she ends up pregnant?_

 
From what I understand, is that the parents divorced when Brit was young and the dad is a drunk and a womanizer as is his brothers. 

You would think with a highly rated show and watching big sis unravel this past year that she would have used double or triple protection.  But who knows maybe she just didn't care or even wanted this to happen, look at the attention she's getting. But her mother makes me sick.

I guess Destiny (Miley) Cyrus will be next. She likes to play that innocent card but I'm not buying it. I hate how they make it seem as though her parents are keeping her in line. Bullsh*t, my daughter used to take cheerleading with her and her mother ignored her. All her mom was interested in doing was hitting on the twenty-something year old guys that taught the classes. She would come in there with tight-ass jeans and a barely there top cut low and lean over the rail to flirt with them.  Her store bought boobs were practically falling out.  I have no problems with dressing sexy, but as a mother of daughters you need to watch it because they are going to be acting just like you.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 20, 2007)

If Lynne Spears ever releases her "parenting guide", it should be entitled, "Don't Do What I Did" 

If she believes that letting her sixteen-year-old kid live with her boyfriend is normal, then she needs a head check. No responsible publisher should ever let that woman even attempt to publish a parenting guide. 

Besides, who the hell would buy a Lynne Spears parenting guide, anyway? If there were ever restrictions on who should have kids, a purchase of one of those suckers should be grounds for denial.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Jamie Lynn Spears preganant*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_are you kidding?_

 
Unfortunately, I am not. 

Is Paris Hiltons porn video a publicity stunt? Many would say it was, so why is this any different? There are plenty of women out there who have children for the wrong reasons. 

Who is the most talked about Spears sister these last few days? See what I mean?


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 20, 2007)

Finally, an excerpt from *Jamie Lynn* and *Lynne Spears*' tell-all with _OK!_ magazine.

Jamie Lynn on finding out she was expecting:
"It was a shock for both of us, so unexpected. I was in complete and total shock and so was he. I can't say it was something I was planning to do right now, but now that it's in my lap and that it's something I have to deal with, definitely, I'm looking forward to being the best mom I can be."

On deciding to keep the baby:
"As soon as I found out for sure from the doctor, I took two weeks to myself where I didn’t tell anybody. Only one of my friends knew because I needed to work out what I would do for myself before I let anyone’s opinion affect my decision. Then I told my parents and my friends. I was scared, but I had to do what was right for me.
I think my whole life I would have to live with knowing what I did or what I didn't do. I'm trying to do the right thing, I think that this is what is going to make me happy in the end."

Telling Casey:
"[I called Casey after the doctor's appointment and met in person the next day.] It was something we couldn't really talk about over the phone. We met and talked about everything and decided what we wanted to do. He was 100 percent supportive, and we figured it out."

Telling her mother:
"[I told my mom right before Thanksgiving.] She was very upset because it wasn’t what she expected at all. A week after, she had time to cope with it and became very supportive."

On her first ultrasound:
"[Mom and Casey were there.] I was just kinda sitting there. I didn't expect to be able to see all that. Again, it was a shock. At first, everything is so shocking and you're scared. But then when I saw it, I was like 'It's going to be okay.' It's things like that that make you realize it'll be okay."

On her body:
"I think it's something that you just know how to do. As your body changes and all these things happen, I think it becomes natural to know what to do. I will have to be strong and do what's right. I'm sure it'll get hard at times. I'm sure I'll be grumpy. I have to remember in the end that I have to stand up and be strong.
I'm not showing, but some days I'm like: 'Wow, I feel like I'm showing today,' and Mom says: 'No you're not. Be quiet.' It's great to have her there. She is really supportive of me."

On the sex of the baby:
"I want to find out as soon as I can because I'm impatient. I just want a healthy, happy baby, so the whether it's a boy or a girl really doesn't matter."

On names:
"I haven't thought about baby names yet. I would have to hear some options!"

On morning sickness:
"I definitely had sickness, but it's getting better. It was at its worst a few weeks ago."

No cravings:
"I haven't really got much of an appetite right now. I mean, I eat, but I'm not going crazy or anything."

On preparations such as the nursery:
"I haven't even had time to think about that much yet as I have had so much going on. All you can be is excited now, so definitely, I will be excited."

On marriage and the living situation:
Jamie Lynn wants to make clear that they do not live together — she lives with Lynne, while he lives with his parents.
"Right now, we're just focusing on the baby and having a healthy baby. We're trying just to think about that right now so we haven't really talked about that."

On believing she'll be a good mom:
"*I love babies, and I have my nephews that I love. I have a great mom and she has raised three kids, so if I take lessons from her, I think I'll be great*. All my friends have little brothers or sisters."

On Casey as a father:
"He has always been good with babies. He's like a big teddy bear, especially around babies, so I know he'll make a good dad."

Her hopes for 2008:
"Just to have a healthy baby and a healthy pregnancy and for everything to fall in place and to become a stronger person from here."

Advice from Lynne:
"To be strong."
Jamie Lynn says the situation has brought them closer together.

On premarital sex:
"I definitely don’t think it's something you should do; it’s better to wait. But I can’t be judgmental because it’s a position I put myself in."
—————————————————————-
Lynne Spears also shares her side of the story in _OK!_.

On finding out Jamie Lynn was pregnant:
"She came to me and said: 'Mom, I have to tell you something. Here, it's in a note.' I was taken aback. I read the note, which of course said that she was pregnant, and ran into the living room. I said: 'I don't believe this. This is not funny!' I looked at Casey, and he was staring straight ahead. She said: 'Yes, Momma, it's true.'
I didn’t believe it because Jamie Lynn’s always been so conscientious. She’s never late for her curfew. I was in shock. I mean, this is my 16-year-old baby."

On her reaction:
"You have to sit and think about it and deal with the situation that you have and stay focused that there is this beautiful new living human being that's on its way."

On knowing it was real:
"[The 3-month ultrasound.] I guess that's what it took for me to really believe it."

On her teenage daughter raising a baby:
"I want her to ask me to help as much as she wants me to because I will be there for her. I want to be a big part, if she wants me to be."

On if Jamie Lynn and Casey should get married:
"We're not going there. We're focusing on the baby. We've got so much to focus on right now."

On grandchildren:
"My grandsons are so adorable! Of course, another little boy would be precious, but a little girl would be precious too. It doesn't matter so long as it's healthy — that's what's important."
Her hopes for 2008:
"Health, peace, happiness and a real good healthy focus for life, for all [my children's] lives."


----------



## Weasel (Dec 20, 2007)

"It was a shock for both of us, so unexpected. I was in complete and total shock and so was he."

she HAD SEX and got PREGNANT?? who would've thought it?!

she should have been much more careful, she is a role model to many young girls. my young cousins watch her show every day and want to be just like her.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_California is having an investigation about this because of her age. in California, she is consider underage. she is also consider underage at her home state of Louisiana._

 
I honestly think this is the point people should be talking about. He's having sex with a minor, he's an adult. There are laws in the states that can send him to Jail for a bit.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I honestly think this is the point people should be talking about. He's having sex with a minor, he's an adult. There are laws in the states that can send him to Jail for a bit._

 
See, this is where I feel bad for the parties involved.  If CA decides to file charges and he's convicted, then he may end up going to jail and he'll have to register as a sex offender, which will follow him around for the rest of his life, and for what?  He and his girlfriend decided to have sex.  Now don't go and drag me through the streets.  I think that law is meant to protect children from actual child molesters and predators, not a teenage girl from her slightly older boyfriend.  Clearly there are some unintended consequences because of this law.  The guy is at _most_ three years older than her.  We're not talking about a 25 yr. old sexing up a 16 yr. old.  I'll bet there are quite a few people on this board where the age difference between them and their SO is more than three years.

I think it's a shame that this happened, as no one likes to see a pregnant 16 yr. old, but such are the consequences of having sex and now the two of them will have to deal with it.  I don't think putting this guy in jail, where he'll be unable to care for Jamie Lynn and his child, is necessarily the best answer.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well looks like she's taking after her sister-damn what a wreck-so sad.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 20, 2007)

I find it funny that Mama Spears was saying "Jamie Lynn Spears is never even late for her curfew".. well DUH.. because she was living with her boyfriend.. why the hell would she be late. And to everyone who is "stoning" Jamie for getting pregnant and such sort... were you having sex when you were 16? If so... yeah, that answers my questions. Just my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds like mama Spears isn't very in touch with her children.  There's probably a good reason Britney is a mess and her little sis isn't far behind.  So very sad.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 20, 2007)

age of consent in CA is 18 and in LA its 17.

off topic: on (LEGAL AGE OF CONSENT♥ (ageofconsent.com)♥♥♥♥♥ Age du consentement à l&#146;acte sexuel) there are 3 columns for age of consent - male-female, male-male and female female.... and apparently in some states its listed as illegal to have homosexual sex. or in some states like new mexico age of consent for heterosexual sex is 17 but homosexual is 13?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 21, 2007)

i heard that jamie lynn selling photos of the birth of her baby to OK magazine has to do with money. she doesn't have any and really need money.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_age of consent in CA is 18 and in LA its 17.

off topic: on (LEGAL AGE OF CONSENTanother forum (ageofconsent.com)another forumanother forumanother forumanother forumanother forum Age du consentement à l’acte sexuel) there are 3 columns for age of consent - male-female, male-male and female female.... and apparently in some states its listed as illegal to have homosexual sex. or in some states like new mexico age of consent for heterosexual sex is 17 but homosexual is 13?_

 

Yet, in the majority of this country it would have been perfectly legal. 
I don't really think this should be an issue at all in this particular situation. Those laws are meant to be used with discretion.


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 21, 2007)

*Nickelodeon considers Spears pregnancy special*

Nickelodeon considers Spears pregnancy special - USATODAY.com


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 21, 2007)

The whole Spears' family is just....

I can't stand them.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettygirl* 

 
_I find it funny that Mama Spears was saying "Jamie Lynn Spears is never even late for her curfew".. well DUH.. because she was living with her boyfriend.. why the hell would she be late. And to everyone who is "stoning" Jamie for getting pregnant and such sort... were you having sex when you were 16? If so... yeah, that answers my questions. Just my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
No matter what age you are, you can still take responsibility for your choices and use protection.  If you're not doing that, it's not a matter of if it will happen, it's a matter of when.  Even if the protection fails, there are pills that can be used for up to 72 hours...there are options.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_No matter what age you are, you can still take responsibility for your choices and use protection. If you're not doing that, it's not a matter of if it will happen, it's a matter of when. Even if the protection fails, there are pills that can be used for up to 72 hours...there are options._

 
Yes, there is protection. But none of the protection is 100% fool proof. And I think I am like one in a million.. but I kinda commend Jamie Lynn Spears for actually keeping the baby.. and not having an abortion just to save face. My opinion was just that.. you know.. how many girls are actually having sex at the age of 16 (I'm by no means promoting it.. it's just actual numbers).. accidents do happen.. and alot of girls take the easy way out.. and have an abortion.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 21, 2007)

I think it's sad that it happened so young, but I don't care either way...it's her decision.  Ultimately it's her life and she's the one who has to deal with it.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 21, 2007)

Funny thing back in the day it was totally acceptable to be pregnant at the age of 14 and up


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 21, 2007)

casey wants to marry jamie.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettygirl* 

 
_Yes, there is protection. But none of the protection is 100% fool proof. And I think I am like one in a million.. but I kinda commend Jamie Lynn Spears for actually keeping the baby.. and not having an abortion just to save face. My opinion was just that.. you know.. how many girls are actually having sex at the age of 16 (I'm by no means promoting it.. it's just actual numbers).. accidents do happen.. and alot of girls take the easy way out.. and have an abortion._

 
Since when is having an abortion "the easy way out"? An abortion may not affect someone for 18 years or more, but that depends on the person. A woman will most likely never forget an abortion. It doesn't matter if you chose to raise a child or to have an abortion--either way it is a life changing decision that is extremely difficult for anyone to make. I *absolutely hate *when people act as though anyone who had an abortion is a horrible despicable person. You don't know why someone would make that choice unless you're in their shoes. Don't go there.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Since when is having an abortion "the easy way out"? An abortion may not affect someone for 18 years or more, but that depends on the person. A woman will most likely never forget an abortion. It doesn't matter if you chose to raise a child or to have an abortion--either way it is a life changing decision that is extremely difficult for anyone to make. I *absolutely hate *when people act as though anyone who had an abortion is a horrible despicable person. You don't know why someone would make that choice unless you're in their shoes. Don't go there._

 
i totally agree.... at the moment if i ever got pregnant i would consider an abortion as im not sure if i would be in the right state of mind or financially able to give that child the fullest life they deserve. in that case it can be most sensible to have an abortion...imo

but of course you can never tell until your in that situation... if someones using abortion as birth control thats disgusting...but condoms can split...the pill can fail... you never know what life can throw at you.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm not defending the incompetent Spears parents or their seemingly incredibly fertile children...

But last year 16 year old Keisha Castle-Hughes was pregnant by a 20 year old and nobody gave a shit.  In fact, if I'm not mistaken, she was also playing the Virgin Mary in "The Nativity Story."  People magazine had her pregnancy and announced her birth in its "Passages" section and covered the story as if it were no big deal.

I know that in the media these situations aren't the same.  Probably 5 of you know who Keisha Castle-Hughes is and maybe one of 5 care.  I also know that Keisha Castle-Hughes isn't on a Nickelodeon show where children recognize her and her fan base isn't in the tweens and teens...

And there's like a billion unmarried celebrities out there shacking up and popping out kids and everybody either gushes or is disgusted.  I'm not saying I think people need to be married to have kids or live together, but fuck, what's going on in the world? It's like speed marriage and speed parenting are sooo in right now.  Nicole Richie and Joel Madden were together what, 4 or 5 months before her pregnancy was announced?  I know people who've been together for 5 or 6 years who dont even think about marriage or kids, and they're way older than 16, some are even in their 30s.

I feel like celebrities get knocked up and move in together quickly because they have the financial means to.  People think that having a baby unexpectedly is okay because you're a millionaire, but you can't just have a baby and an extravagant designer shower and be okay; you've got to raise that child for the rest of its life, and no amount of money or fame will help you do that.

I think Jamie Lynn's pregnancy is incredibly sad.  I think both Britney and Jamie Lynn are really screwed up beyond repair because they lack a family support system and a foundation of morals that should have been instilled by loving, decent parents.  I'm 20 and if I wound up pregnant, my world would be completely OVER.  Yes, I'd most likely find a way to finish school and TRY--yes, key word try--to prepare myself to have a baby...but I've had decent bringing up by my parents and they'd stand behind me.  I think these parents are only around because it keeps them living the life, and it's unfair.

Hopefully they can get this shit under control, because frankly I'm sick of hearing about the Spears clan and their fucked up existence.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Firebabe* 

 
_Funny thing back in the day it was totally acceptable to be pregnant at the age of 14 and up_

 
back in the day people died around 40 lol i think they were probably just doing what they could while they still could.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Since when is having an abortion "the easy way out"? An abortion may not affect someone for 18 years or more, but that depends on the person. A woman will most likely never forget an abortion. It doesn't matter if you chose to raise a child or to have an abortion--either way it is a life changing decision that is extremely difficult for anyone to make. I *absolutely hate *when people act as though anyone who had an abortion is a horrible despicable person. You don't know why someone would make that choice unless you're in their shoes. Don't go there._

 
I wasn't trying to force my opinion on anyone. It was basically that, MY OPINION. So if you want to take it the wrong way, by all means.. go ahead.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_*Nickelodeon considers Spears pregnancy special*

Nickelodeon considers Spears pregnancy special - USATODAY.com_

 
Wow, wow and wow.....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettygirl* 

 
_I wasn't trying to force my opinion on anyone. It was basically that, MY OPINION. So if you want to take it the wrong way, by all means.. go ahead._

 
I never said you were trying to force your opinion on anyone. I gave you MY OPINION in return. You offended me, and I responded.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Firebabe* 

 
_Funny thing back in the day it was totally acceptable to be pregnant at the age of 14 and up_

 
Yeah and people died at 45. We have the good fortune to live in a time when putting off child bearing is possible. It benefits society and everyone around when a woman takes advantage of that.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 22, 2007)

i think it's funny how both britney and jamie lynn claimed to be the innocent, good girls...and look where britney ended up and look who's followed in her footsteps. 

i can't believe she met this guy in church either, don't they teach you abstinence there? but i guess if you're too busy giving the buy a blowjob in the pews, you don't really get the full effect of the pastor's teachings.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Yeah and people died at 45. We have the good fortune to live in a time when putting off child bearing is possible. It benefits society and everyone around when a woman takes advantage of that._


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Yeah and people died at 45. We have the good fortune to live in a time when putting off child bearing is possible. It benefits society and everyone around when a woman takes advantage of that._

 
Not as much as you think funnily enough. A lot of women these days seem to be putting it off to have a career which is fair enough but then they get to 40 and they find out that their fertility has dropped massively and they have to resort to IVF and all that. And you're pretty much finished int he child baring stakes once you reach the menopause.

As long as she is trying her best then I wish her all the good luck in the world. It makes me sad to hear people slating a woman with mental health problems and her sister who seems like a nice enough girl and happened to make a mistake which happens to a heck of a slot of people. And it's none of our business anyway. Why is her getting pregnant any different from the young woman down the street or whatever?  I hope she manages and gets all the support and love she needs at this time.

Ask yourself this - If you were a 16 year old in the spotlight, how would you feel if people were being nasty about you when you're at a fragile time and need love and support. I commend her for being able to cope with that because I know I probably couldn't


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 23, 2007)

I wasn't even thinking about having sex at 16. With her financial position, there's no need to feel sorry for her. I pity the kids because, clearly, her family is a hot ass mess.


----------



## pnayluvs1 (Dec 23, 2007)

With all this hype on the Spear's family I thought this was another rumor at first.  Then when I found out it wasn't, I was like WOW how can she continue with her show on NICK?  Well I was beside myself when I found out the answer yesterday while watching NICK.  I saw a commercial for the ZOEY 101 "movie".  Basically they are ending it with her moving away for good.

I just think that these public figures for kids need to wise up.  Yes, they do have their own lives but when you have a fan base you can't do some of the things they have been doing lately.  For example Vanessa from High School Musical . . .one's taking nude pictures of herself to send off to her boyfriend . .while the other one's getting knocked up. .


----------



## astronaut (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnayluvs1* 

 
_With all this hype on the Spear's family I thought this was another rumor at first.  Then when I found out it wasn't, I was like WOW how can she continue with her show on NICK?  Well I was beside myself when I found out the answer yesterday while watching NICK.  I saw a commercial for the ZOEY 101 "movie".  Basically they are ending it with her moving away for good.

I just think that these public figures for kids need to wise up.  Yes, they do have their own lives but when you have a fan base you can't do some of the things they have been doing lately.  For example Vanessa from High School Musical . . .one's taking nude pictures of herself to send off to her boyfriend . .while the other one's getting knocked up. . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just saw the commercial for the movie on Nickelodean. I looked it up online and it turns out it's already aired in Canada so it's up on the internet. 

Goodbye part 1: Stage6 · Zoey 101 - 324 Good bye Zoey - Video and Download · lostserenity
Goodbye part 2:
Stage6 · Zoey 101 -325- Good Bye Zoey Part 2 - Video and Download · lostserenity

I just skimmed through part 2 and watched the end of it. Bad acting aside, it's saaaad. I never realized the show was so dramatic.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 29, 2007)

Anybody else heard the latest rumor that she's knocked up by one of the show's producers and that Casey is just the fall guy, paid off by the family?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Anybody else heard the latest rumor that she's knocked up by one of the show's producers and that Casey is just the fall guy, paid off by the family?_

 
wow.

I hope thats not the truth. But we will most likely find out.


----------



## frocher (Dec 29, 2007)

........


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Who knows, just when you think it can't get any worse with that family they always make room for more crazy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
omg I love those smileys you used at the end... just perfect! haha


----------



## kimmy (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Anybody else heard the latest rumor that she's knocked up by one of the show's producers and that Casey is just the fall guy, paid off by the family?_

 
totally wouldn't surprise me at all. ewwww.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 31, 2007)

yes I had heard that it may be one of the producers and that the family has paid Casey to take the fall as his age falls into the area where no charges would be laid but with this other guy, it obviously would. Grosses me out. Maybe its not true? I mean you could make up anything now about the Spears family and with some of the crazy shit thats been going on in the last year that we know was true, its conceivable even more weird stuff is going on with them all.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_Not as much as you think funnily enough. A lot of women these days seem to be putting it off to have a career which is fair enough but then they get to 40 and they find out that their fertility has dropped massively and they have to resort to IVF and all that. And you're pretty much finished int he child baring stakes once you reach the menopause.

As long as she is trying her best then I wish her all the good luck in the world. It makes me sad to hear people slating a woman with mental health problems and her sister who seems like a nice enough girl and happened to make a mistake which happens to a heck of a slot of people. And it's none of our business anyway. Why is her getting pregnant any different from the young woman down the street or whatever?  I hope she manages and gets all the support and love she needs at this time.

Ask yourself this - If you were a 16 year old in the spotlight, how would you feel if people were being nasty about you when you're at a fragile time and need love and support. I commend her for being able to cope with that because I know I probably couldn't_

 
Not arguing, just for the sake of discussion...

I appreciate a lot of what you are saying.  In regards to the difficulties with women getting pregnant at a later age, I'm sure you and I both agree that there is a happy medium.  One that arrives at at a more developed age than 16, but prior to years where she may encounter difficulties. 

You're right, it really is none of our business, but as this is a discussion board and we are weighing our opinions.  I am not personally offering the Spears family advice, so I don't feel bad about discussing the topic on Specktra.  

Speaking for my personal feelings, they are negative towards the whole issue.  As someone said, getting pregnant at 16 isn't the end of the world.  It isn't, but it sure as hell won't be easy.  

I know that with the cash the Spears family has that this pregnancy will be much easier than it would be for your average 16 yr old in high school.  Your average 16 year old won't have the "luxury" of dropping the kid off with a nanny.  The average 16 year old doesn't already have the money to send her child to college.   The average 16 year old doesn't have the means to feed, clothe and care for a baby.  I am disappointed that Jamie Lynn Spears sends a message, albeit inadvertantly, that early pregnancies are easier than they really are (due to her finances).

I watched my 15 year old neighbor and her boyfriend go through the rigors of early parenthood.  They were miserable.  This is a girl who had endless possibilities.  She had made plans.  Now, she just works on maintaining and surviving.  Between the two options, I can tell which I think would have been the better choice.  

And if I know the press, the way I think I know the press, they will be all over her for photos to celebrate the birth, which ultimately glamourizes it for a lot of young girls.  I just think that overall, Jamie Lynn Spear's situation (finances, resources, etc.) is not commensurate with most young girls, and that it will send the wrong message.  

My opinions on the situation are negative and that's fine with me.  The last thing I want to do is commend Jamie Lynn Spears or her boyfriend.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 31, 2007)

just wanted to say that my 7 year old sister mentioned at dinner how "zoey 101 is having a baby zoey 102". just saying .... and shes 7. and now we have to explain to her how kids arent supposed to have kids. and shes 7.


----------



## nunu (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not surprised at all..


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 6, 2008)

This is mean but really funny 
YouTube - Pregnant Jamie Lynn Speaks Out


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jan 10, 2008)

*Who's the daddy: Pregnant Jamie Lynn Spears dumped by boyfriend who demands proof of paternity*




Pregnant Jamie Lynn Spears has been dumped by boyfriend Casey Aldridge because he doubts he is the father, it has been claimed. 

Aldridge is insisting that TV star Jamie Lynn, 16, has a paternity test to prove he is the child's father, according to U.S reports. 








_Dumped: Jamie Lynn has been dumped by boyfriend Casey Aldridge who is said to be in doubt that he is the father of her child_


Jamie Lynn, 16, has yet to confirm Aldridge as the father and insiders say the pair's relationship has been shaky for months. 
Casey's doubts have been revealed by a pal of Jamie Lynn's troubled sister Britney Spears. 




_Going it alone: Jamie Lynn and her mother Lynne Spears were seen leaving a parenting class organised for Jamie by her school in Kentwood, Louisiana_


"He wants a paternity test," Britney told the Spears family friend, according to In Touch Weekly. 

"Casey doesn't want to be with her until he's sure that he's the father." 

Rumours have swirled that Jamie Lynn is in fact pregnant by an older TV producer. 

Jamie was seen earlier this week attending a parenting class, in preparation of her impending birth, at an Adult Education Centre in Kentwood, Louisiana.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 10, 2008)

hey good for casey i say. get that test done. dont be the fall guy


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 10, 2008)

Christ that family could be on Jerry Springer!

Its not just Jamie Lynn that needs parenting classes...


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a lot of talk that she is MUCH further along than she is letting on.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_There is a lot of talk that she is MUCH further along than she is letting on._

 
Could be that's why she's wearing that baggy sweatshirt and jeans.


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 10, 2008)

This family is just such a trainwreck- I just can't stop watching it.  

But who'd have ever thought that Britney and Jamie would be the ones with all the issues and Christina Aguilera would be the one with the stable marriage, baby on the way, etc?


----------



## redambition (Jan 25, 2008)

new reports say that Jamie Lynn is going to give up her baby... to Lynne Spears.

it's not confirmed - in fact a rep is denying it, but given the wonderful job Lynne has already done, I'm hoping it's not true.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 25, 2008)

i read from a magazine - Life & Style, People, OK! (one of those type of magazines you can find at a bookstore and newsstand), that Jamie Lynn have cheated on Casey and that while she was pregnant, she drank alcohol and smoke cigarettes.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_





new reports say that Jamie Lynn is going to give up her baby... to Lynne Spears.

it's not confirmed - in fact a rep is denying it, but given the wonderful job Lynne has already done, I'm hoping it's not true._

 
I heard that, too.....Lynne was quoted as saying she wanted Jamie Lynn to continue her life as a normal teenager, partying and etc....Maybe she should've thought of "normal" when she was screwing raw.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 26, 2008)

I tried to stay out of this topic because it hits close to home but take it easy on her she's gotta be  going through the toughest time in her life and its now gone public.
I got pregnant at 15 with my now husband Tim. I wasn't allowed to speak of sex or take sex ed no condoms or birth control because in my family there is no sex till marriage. Well I guess I missed the memo that yes you can get pregnant from pre-ejaculation and no the pulling out method doesn't work and yes you will get pregnant the 1st time you do it. With that said I did keep the baby I finished school and even got homecoming queen and kept cheerleading while raising a baby.
Thing is  I will always be known as the girl who got pregnant at 15.I saw the shame in my mothers eyes when we would go to my prenatal appt or school functions it was hard on us all.It still is I am now 21 and she is 5 and I still get those shameful looks and all the kinder moms talk about me and all the cheerleading and gymnastics moms look at me funny but now I'm getting off topic lol anyway my point is try to put yourself in her shoes and her mothers shoes. Its a story that people in the media are just making worse.


----------

